# Anyone running a 25 hp 2 or 4 stroke with a fuel / water separator?



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking for advise for a fuel/ water separator on a 25 hp 4 stroke tiller?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Doesn't matter the size engine, it is always a good idea to have one. I like the stainless brackets. The aluminum alloy ones look pretty bad in a couple of years, especially if they are exposed.









Amazon.com: Sierra International, 18-7776, Fuel Water Separator Bracket : Automotive


Buy Sierra International, 18-7776, Fuel Water Separator Bracket: Fuel & Water Separators - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Bjorn240 (Jul 24, 2020)

I run a Suzuki DF25A four-stroke and I use a Sierra 10 micron/90 GPH filter (in my case a 18-7944). I run from a red tank and rarely run fuel older than a week, so in my case I don't think it's necessary but it's easy to do so why not.


----------



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

I run a 07 25 2 stroke yammy on a 14ft wide jon boat my only concern is that a true water separator may restrict the flow too much, figure they only have a small vacuum pump on that motor


----------



## david.riina (10 mo ago)

i run a new 25 hp suzuki with a the smallest racor they make.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

All great responses thanks. I was thinking along the lines that I’ll run it dry every time why do I need one. Then the question is why not have one? Can’t hurt, better safe than sorry?


----------



## Bjorn240 (Jul 24, 2020)

The obvious reason not to have one is that a clogged one can cause fuel starvation and lean running. With an FI engine I think it’d retard the timing and go into safe mode so probably a theoretical disadvantage.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

120AS Spin-On Fuel Filter/Water Separator, 2 Micron | West Marine


Check out our 120AS Spin-On Fuel Filter/Water Separator, 2 Micron and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com





I’ve been using this with a new Yamaha f25 without issue.


----------

